

Show HN: Search for the radio stations broadcasting at your mail address - ccarpenterg
http://radiotanda.appspot.com/geo

======
irickt
What is FX?

From <http://www.radio-locator.com/cgi-bin/help?topic=fx>

Translators are auxiliary transmitters for FM stations that help carry the
radio signal to a location that cannot be reached by the primary transmitter.
Translators carry the exact same audio signal as their parent station.

The call sign for a translator starts with the same letter as the call sign of
the primary station. This letter is followed by a three-digit number
indicating the FM channel of the station. This number is followed by two
letters which indicate the order in which the translators are licensed. For
example, the first translator on the east coast that operates at 88.1 MHz is
given the call, "W201AA", the second is given the call, "W201AB", the third is
"W201AC", and so on.

------
watmough
Any reason why this, very clean-looking site, won't run without javascript
enabled?

A form with a button really should fallback to simple HTML if javascript is
not available, though obviously this doesn't preclude you from tweaking the
site if javascript is available.

Disclaimer: It's hot in Texas and running with javascript off keeps my laptop
cooler. And to pg, the same applies to HN.

~~~
ccarpenterg
I'm not sure of whether it's my english or I just don't get your question. A
clean-looking site has nothing to do with the fact that any site could run
with or without Javascript enabled.

------
lanstein
For my address (94107), it shows a band called FX, I did a search for 'FX
radio band' and didn't immediately find anything on it - what is that?

Also, in Chrome, hitting enter in the text box doesn't submit the form, which
would be a nice touch.

~~~
ccarpenterg
FX is a FM booster or translator (rebroadcasting). I'll show the FM callsign
in the next version.

------
pbhjpbhj
Why can't people be open about geographical limitations and just keep the "in
the US" part (it's in the site title). It's pretty key to the relevance of the
story to many users here.

------
brianbreslin
Can you add links to their sites? I know it would be a pain, but would be
useful.

~~~
aklemm
This. The concept of telling me what stations is awesome, and it seems to
follow that making as much like a TV guide as possible is the killer feature
(because I don't know a thing about most of the stations that are returned).

------
parfe
Are the stations supposed to appear on the map? All I see is my location which
I just entered. I know where I live and work. If the station locations don't
show up on the map then the map widget is fairly useless.

~~~
rachelbythebay
Try scrolling down. It got me for a few minutes, too.

I don't understand why the map is so huge if all it's doing is showing me what
I already know: where I am. There's nothing of use on the map itself.

~~~
parfe
I saw the list of stations, but that isn't new information.

For instance <http://www.npr.org/stations/> which maps the locations or
<http://www.radio-locator.com/> which presents a better list than the linked
site here. Don't get me wrong, I think personal projects are great and a great
way to learn, but this ShowHN isn't useful or interesting.

------
repiret
Nifty. What is "FX"? I've not heard of that, and google wasn't much help.

~~~
iamdave
Think of it like a repeater (if you know about networking) for broadcast
signals.

------
duck
Can you add AM?

~~~
ccarpenterg
I think so. I have to look into the data to be sure.

~~~
camiller
I came here to ask for that as well. Also, I like that you only have to enter
a zip code, otherwise I might have thought it was a great way to harvest
mailing addresses ;)

~~~
ccarpenterg
The geocoding service is provided by the Google Maps API so you can search all
the available levels on that API.

------
ccarpenterg
I posted an article about the project a few days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674266>

------
pavel_lishin
This is pretty handy if you want to try your hand at running a pirate radio
station.

~~~
dmitrig01
Actually this app could be useful this -- input an address and a radius, and
it could tell you what stations are available.

------
J3L2404
For a more complete list including AM and college stations try:

<http://www.radio-locator.com/>

------
ignifero
Am I the only one who doesn't have a radio in the house?

------
tedjdziuba
What problem does this solve?

As far as radio stations I can receive at my home, I consider my physical
radio to be the single point of truth, not a database.

------
drivebyacct2
Radio?

